

Man charged after recording deputies has free lawyer - tokenadult
http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_22357287/man-who-was-charged-after-recording-deputies-has

======
Osiris
I don't understand why the police even care if they are being recorded. They
are well training and should know the boundaries in which they need to
operate, so someone recording them shouldn't be a big deal. Heck, a lot of
times they record themselves (dash cams).

 _Disclosure: I have two brothers that are police officers_

------
RexRollman
Why can't the police get the message?

